# New arrival.



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

On 24 January - Ruby, a sister for Duke (St Bernard) and Molly (Labrador).
8 months old and already weighs 47kg.

If you see a Kon Tiki down on it's rear axles it's probably us!!!



Ian and Steve


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Arrival*

Congratulations !


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

She's a lovely looking dog, Ian/Steve. I hope you have a good payload with that lot on board :wink:

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Weighs more than my 15 year old son! lovely cuddly dawg though. Congratulations!


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Well Duke is 17 months old and weighs 78kg and still growing.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We'll all be alright if we get lost half way up a mountain on a rally then :lol:


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

patp said:


> We'll all be alright if we get lost half way up a mountain on a rally then :lol:


Not only if you get lost but handy if you get stuck in mud - great pulling power and good grip in the wet.

Ian and Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

On brilliant could you get your names down for some rallies we could do with some pulling power quite often :lol: 

Lovely dog where do you all sleep in the van must be a bit of a squash, I have to share me bed with 2 yorkie terrorist and that's bad enough.


Jacquie


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Lady J
Well they certainly won't be sleeping on any beds (or sofas). It's a large m/h and we managed well enough with 2 labs and one Saint. Now 2 Saints and one lab isn't really THAT much of a difference (cough).


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

suffolkian said:


> Lady J
> Well they certainly won't be sleeping on any beds (or sofas). It's a large m/h and we managed well enough with 2 labs and one Saint. Now 2 Saints and one lab isn't really THAT much of a difference (cough).


Well 1 saint would equal 2 labs but with only 1 set of dirty paws. But then 1 saint paw would = 3 lab paws so you now have the equivalent of 3 paws worth of labs :? or is that 3 labs worth of paws :? Am I making sense :lol: 
He's a handsome chap anyway, no matter how many paws he's worth.
Lesley


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Ian and Steve - she's lovely as only a St. Bernard can be.

Congratulations  

Sue


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

.....OOOOPS I lied (was misinformed). We have just been to the vet's for a puppy check and she actually weighs 64kg, she's going to be massive - that's official!!!!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations  

1 = 2, 3 =1, 2 =6, 5 1 = ????
I've got a headache :roll:


----------

